# Game 75: Los Angeles Lakers (39-35) @ Los Angeles Clippers (36-37)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

@









Wednesday, April 4
7:30pm
Staples Center




















































 





































<div align="center"> 
<div style="width:325px;filter:shadow(color:grey);"> 
<img src="http://www.hugeupside.com/archives/clipper%20bear.jpg" width="310" height="390" style="border:1px solid purple;"> 
</div> 
</div>​<style type="text/css">.rain {color:gold}</style><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="2" style="position:absolute; left:126px; top:50px; width:15px; height:489px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="1" style="position:absolute; left:173px; top:70px; width:15px; height:421px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="2" style="position:absolute; left:223px; top:190px; width:15px; height:334px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="7" style="position:absolute; left:279px; top:80px; width:15px; height:545px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="4" style="position:absolute; left:323px; top:60px; width:15px; height:434px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="1" style="position:absolute; left:245px; top:190px; width:15px; height:275px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="7" style="position:absolute; left:133px; top:50px; width:15px; height:668px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee>
<marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="4" style="position:absolute; left:290px; top:170px; width:15px; height:596px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="7" style="position:absolute; left:119px; top:230px; width:15px; height:768px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:352px; top:90px; width:15px; height:883px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee>
<marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="2" style="position:absolute; left:387px; top:50px; width:15px; height:537px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:438px; top:170px; width:15px; height:412px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="7" style="position:absolute; left:471px; top:200px; width:15px; height:985px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="5" style="position:absolute; left:560px; top:70px; width:15px; height:550px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="5" style="position:absolute; left:580px; top:200px; width:15px; height:326px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:521px; top:70px; width:15px; height:409px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="1" style="position:absolute; left:620px; top:200px; width:15px; height:429px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:650px; top:50px; width:15px; height:385px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:688px; top:290px; width:15px; height:880px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:655px; top:180px; width:15px; height:210px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="4" style="position:absolute; left:690px; top:60px; width:15px; height:245px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:738px; top:20px; width:15px; height:741px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:768px; top:15px; width:15px; height:510px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:791px; top:80px; width:15px; height:248px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:811px; top:60px; width:15px; height:848px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:891px; top:50px; width:15px; height:648px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="2" style="position:absolute; left:900px; top:40px; width:15px; height:748px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="1" style="position:absolute; left:850px; top:30px; width:15px; height:748px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee>


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

lol to the Clipper bear...GO LAKERS!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers better whoop some ***.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Lakers better whoop some ***.


Yup. If Jason Hart goes off, I'm going to absolutely snap.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Weasel was talking **** to me on AIM. Now we really better win.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

If the Lakers win this game, I'm going to request you put the yellow blood falling everytime. =P So far we're 1-0 when you have the yellow blood.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Defense, defense, defense.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Were going to lose.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

socalfan21 said:


> Were going to lose.


no we're not


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*wtf is with the clippers broadcast*


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

a.y.h. said:


> no we're not


He is talking about Athletics.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Theonee said:


> He is talking about Athletics.


ROFL!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sloppy game to start the first quarter.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why can't the Lakers play defense? Come on, Phil, you are a hall of famer coach, stress defense.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Maybe their saving all their defense for the Playoffs. =P


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Is anyone more injury prone than Kwame.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

well...we always love making scrubs look good against us...this wont change..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Whose career day is it going to be, Singleton, Korolov, Aaron Williams, Ewing or Ross?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Whose career day is it going to be, Singleton, Korolov, Aaron Williams, Ewing or Ross?


Or all 5...good thing oakland is up 6-0 right now or this would not be a good day.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Were going to lose.


im 2-0 in the last 2 games


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We are losing to the ****ing clippers by 17...this is were you know youve hit a low point in a season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome start to the 2nd quarter! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Does Phil know what the time outs are for and when to take one. How to rotate starters.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

There are some coaches there who wouldn't even let the opposition go on 5-0 run. And Phil doesn't care even the other teams go on 50-0 run.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Maggette has 14 points on 4 shots so far.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

At least we know our defense is right on schedule for failure again tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The lead has been cut to nine...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Of course, just as we cut the lead down to 7, we finish the quarter off like ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yup. If Jason Hart goes off, I'm going to absolutely snap.


Have you snapped yet?

Down 15 at the half...Clippers end the quarter on a 8-0 run. Should've ****ing seen it coming.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think I'm just going to turn this off... Not in the mood for this ****


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, when this team takes a **** they really take giant ****. One good thing about tonight's game is that I don't have to listen Stu Lantz or Joel Meyers make lame *** excuses every time the Lakers play like worthless human beings.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

It hurts not because the Lakers allowed Hart to get hot, it's that the Lakers never have that type a role player that gets just gets hot when needed. It's always some scrub that looks awsome against the lakers.

Two players caused the deficit:

Bynum got owned during the first half while trying score - while Camen dominated Bynum on offense. Bynum's lost confidence forced The Lakers to work ther ball around the perimeter which always ended up in Kobe's hands. Bynum screens were also left for concern - either the screens were weak or at the wrong time. Cook was not in the game mentally. He screwed up on every D rotation and that allowed the Clippers to go on a 11 point run.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

All I can say is, Shoot 100 times Kobe.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Theonee said:


> All I can say is, Shoot 100 times Kobe.


You can thank Mitch Kupchak for that---great way to surround Kobe with talent. I'm sure Kwame Brown and Vladimir Radmanovic were just what this team needs to win a championship.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lead back down to 11. Kobe looks like he's been fouled a few times now without the refs blowing the whistle. You can tell he's getting frustrated. Odom is playing great for us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers finally showing some life! It's about ****ing time!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Honestly, how hard is it to hit a free throw?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil is the momentum killer, he takes a time out when the Lakers are on mini-run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

4-point game!


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Common Lakers win. I wanted Lakers to win against Nuggets and they failed. Please beat the clippers. My Warriors ready we beat Rockets tonight. Let us pray for Lakers to come backand win. :worthy:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Seeing Jeannie Buss nude helps.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Common Lakers win. I wanted Lakers to win against Nuggets and they failed. Please beat the clippers. My Warriors ready we beat Rockets tonight. Let us pray for Lakers to come backand win. :worthy:


No Kidding, I want the Warriors to knock off the HUGE ego of the Mavs.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

yes 2 pt game! Go Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down 2 with 6:26 left...come on Lakers!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Both teams shooting the balls badly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we don't get some stops, we're screwed.

Down 5 right now; probably about to be 7.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryant should drive to the basket more. Maggette has attempted 10 more free throws than Bryant, and Bryant is 13-32 from the field.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And we lose our 2nd game in a row.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

**** This team i swear to god. I feel so bad for kobe..I wish the lakers would trade him to a team thats a contender to stop wasting his damn talent. `


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

WTF is up with the Lakers.:worthy:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I hope we don't make it to the playoffs so maybe kup***** would make some trades this summer and realize this group of ****ing players isnt a team...we are getting owned by the lowly clippers...you really have to be ****ting me...**** you lakers. **** YOU


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Lets pray


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Lets pray


If you're relying on the Lakers to help the Warriors in their playoff run, you're in for a miserable ending. Lakers suck, man.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow...hart with 14..youve got to be ****ting me


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Corey Maggette has more free throw attempts than our entire team. Nice.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Mitch Kupchak needs to go first, if the Lakers wants to succeed. He has been riding on Shaqs and Kobe's success too much, which by the way is the work of Jerry West. Mitch has singlehandedly ruined the Lakers. You don't win championships with Smush's and Kwames.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're going to get our asses handed to us by the Sonics on Friday night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's crunch time, and Kobe hasn't taken a shot in a few minutes...excellent.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Why Wont this ****ing season end..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why didn't the Lakers go after Colangelo last year?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryant has 29 points on 34 shots attempts, it looks like none of his team mates steps up, when he is having an off night.
And what is up with 4 free throws attempts, is it the referees or he just didn't attack enough.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Bryant has 29 points on 34 shots attempts, it looks like none of his team mates steps up, when he is having an off night.
> And what is up with 4 free throws attempts, is it the referees or he just didn't attack enough.


referees. i dont like complain about the refs but you really have to be ****ing me right now..that was embarassing.


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> I hope we don't make it to the playoffs so maybe kup***** would make some trades this summer and realize this group of ****ing players isnt a team...we are getting owned by the lowly clippers...you really have to be ****ting me...**** you lakers. **** YOU


Lowly Clippers huh? Maybe you should check the rosters again, Clippers roster > Lakers roster. Good thing for the Lakers Kobe decides to stay and play with a team of scrubs. GG


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

GoClips said:


> Lowly Clippers huh? Maybe you should check the rosters again, Clippers roster > Lakers roster. Good thing for the Lakers Kobe decides to stay and play with a team of scrubs. GG


...:chill:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

****ing ridiculous


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hate when people whine about refs. The calls were bad, but teams that have good coaching during the game make adjustments.

To me, the key momentum killer in the end of the game wasn't the refs, it was the fact that Kobe picked some horrible shots when it was the team finally making some baskets that get them close to coming back. Kobe has gone south since his 50 point streak. Maybe its fatigue, or stress, but tonights shot selection (13 of 34, another sub 50%) is unacceptable and top it off with more TO's than anyone else on the Lakers or the Clippers and you have this as a result.

I'm not placing all the blame on Kobe. He is just a man (sometimes), and he cant be perfect all the time. But with the Houston game still fresh in my mind, and Denver, and now... I just don't know what he is thinking sometimes with his shot selection out there. Maybe hitting this insane and some what impossible looking shoots during his man of steel 50 streak got him thinking he can do it anytime any place. But in reality, clock management when it was within 2 points, and better shot selection could have been the difference in this game. Instead, he settled again for a jump shot that had no chance of going in, instead of driving like Corey was doing at the end.

And other problems.. Saying Smush sucked is like saying the sky is blue.

So bad calls, whatever excuses people want to make about this loss. Reality is we had a chance, but poor leadership in the end caused this game to go south fast. Lakers need to get it together before they find themselves out of the playoffs. That seemed impossible a couple weeks ago, now seems like a threat that could be all to real.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it is time for Stu to suspend Bryant again.


----------



## BallFan1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Lowly Clippers? How so? The Lakers have won "only" 2 more games than the Lowly Clippers. That makes the Lakers Lowly, no?



SoCalfan21 said:


> I hope we don't make it to the playoffs so maybe kup***** would make some trades this summer and realize this group of ****ing players isnt a team...we are getting owned by the lowly clippers...you really have to be ****ting me...**** you lakers. **** YOU


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

BallFan1 said:


> Lowly Clippers? How so? The Lakers have won "only" 2 more games than the Lowly Clippers. That makes the Lakers Lowly, no?


Yes. Especially with how many Clippers fans were screaming how much better they would be than the Lakes this season.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

_Can we go back to the days when our love was strong
Can you tell me how a perfect love goes wrong
Can somebody tell me how to get things back
They way they use to be
Oh God give me a reason
I'm down on bended knee
I'll never walk again until you come back to me
I'm down on bended knee_


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Warriors fans thank the Lakers for taking care of business against the Nuggets and Clippers. Hope to see a repeat of that next week....


...



...



...



(awkward Borat-length silence)


...


...


...NOT.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Decided not to watch this game...looks like that was a wise decision.

I hate this team right now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It looks like, holding opponents under 100 is not a key to Lakers success. The last time we did that to Memphis we lost, yesterday we did it to Clippers and lost.
Our motto from now on should be let them score all they want.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yes. Especially with how many Clippers fans were screaming how much better they would be than the Lakes this season.


Not just better, way better.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Theonee said:


> It looks like, holding opponents under 100 is not a key to Lakers success. The last time we did that to Memphis we lost, yesterday we did it to Clippers and lost.
> Our motto from now on should be let them score all they want.


We also did it to Houston (not last game by one prior to that) to under 100 during regulation, and we lost (even though they went over 100 in OT).


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakers problem: Kobe jacking up crazy shots.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ummm yeah whats with the golden shower................

This has probably been answered but WTF???????????


----------

